
Golden Gate Bridge wind resistance barriers creates eerie sound - danso
https://twitter.com/markkrueg/status/1269073081231740928
======
keeganpoppen
can anyone vouch for how loud this is in person at the actual bridge? i feel
like i wouldn't really mind, or even kinda like the sound, since at least it
doesn't seem to have any terrible dissonances in it between the various
~"notes", but only if (1) it's something that is only occasionally noticeable
and (2) if it isn't completely deafening on the bridge. but i guess i've
always been a pretty big fan of sonification of public spaces, if you wanna
call this that.

~~~
elliottkember
I can. I was on it yesterday. I found it hauntingly beautiful - it’s eerie and
ethereal.

But it’s really, really loud. You can hear it for miles over the water, and
from all over town. I had a motorcycle helmet on and earplugs in, and I was
thankful - it was uncomfortably loud.

It’s a really windy bay and I suspect this will be a very common complaint. A
lot of people online are saying is beautiful and I agree- but if I could hear
it 24/7 it would drive me crazy.

------
vr46
I hope someone makes a Dogme 95 tribute creepy movie while this sound lasts.
It’s perfect.

